# Arlo is Three today



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

I can't believe my baby boy is three years old already. He has never been straight forward, but I wouldn't swap him for the world. Donna once said that Ozzy is her heart dog and I so know what she means, Arlo does feel like part of me, maybe that is why he is so neurotic!!:bday:


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

:bday: beautiful ebony Arlo - look at your gingery chops you handsome boy! arty:


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

Happy 3rd Birthday Arlo :best_wishes:arty:arty2:


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Happy 3rd birthday beautiful boy :bday:

Enjoy your wonderful Arlo


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

_HAPPY 3RD BIRTHDAY ARLO:best_wishes::best_wishes:_

(dogs are like kids and 100% perfect is just not normal anyway!)


----------



## zippy (Aug 30, 2015)

Happy Birthday Arlo :bday:arty:arty2:


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

:best_wishes::best_wishes:*Happy Birthday Arlo!*:best_wishes::best_wishes:


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Happy birthday lovely Arlo


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

:bday:happy 3rd birthday gorgeous Arlo. arty2:


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

:bday:*HAPPY 3rd BIRTHDAY BEAUTIFUL BOY!!*


----------



## Alittlepoo (Apr 29, 2015)

:bday::bday:Happy 3rd birthday Arlo!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Happy birthday!!


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Oh Arlo, I'm sorry I missed it, but I hope you had a lovely day. Belated Birthday greeting my boy. :hug::bday:


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Happy birthday Arlo! Such a smile!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Puzzle (Oct 17, 2015)

Happy Birthday Arlo! You are very gorgeous!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY Arlo😊🎂🎈🎉...doesn't time go by fast! Molly turned 3 in October I couldn't believe it😊


----------

